# Some action shots from D70s with 70-300 D lens



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

G, not D, at 300mm...


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

I have the same crappy lens..... :angel: 

Next time try using shutter priority and bring it down to "just" stop the motion. This will decrease your aperature size and those pics will get more sharp as a result. That lens doesn't get very sharp until f/10 or above, but the closer you can get to that, the better. Most of thoose shots were around f/5, and the shutter speed is way up at 1/1000 or so. If you do use shutter priority, you are going to have to change to AF-C, as iirc, the default is AF-S for that mode. And watch the comp...lots of missing feet!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

RIP who??


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Very nice Dave!

FWIW, we sold $1300 in photos on Sunday! Our best day yet for Junior photoball!

Some action shots from yesterday with the Nikon 80-200mm AF-D with Sigma 1.4x teleconverter:

http://pic4.picturetrail.com/VOL767/2726312/8605995/196330676.jpg
http://pic4.picturetrail.com/VOL767/2726312/8605995/196330662.jpg
http://pic4.picturetrail.com/VOL767/2726312/8605995/196330648.jpg


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> Very nice Dave!
> 
> FWIW, we sold $1300 in photos on Sunday! Our best day yet for Junior photoball!
> 
> ...


Those are great shots. The kids will have those their whole lives I bet. Are you really charging the kids though? You bastard!


----------



## 3!mmerguy (Sep 29, 2006)

great looking shots, i am just geting into photography.......got a nice camera to start with!!!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> Those are great shots. The kids will have those their whole lives I bet. Are you really charging the kids though? You bastard!


:rofl: No, but their mom's and dad's are loose with their money when it come to Cheryl the Cheerleader or Franky the Football player. 

Thanks Dawg, not my best work though, the teleconverter wipes out 1 f-stop and reduces the clarity somewhat, its a small price to pay to reach out and touch someone. Someday I'll buy a good 200-400mm or possibly a used 600mm +


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> Very nice Dave!
> 
> FWIW, we sold $1300 in photos on Sunday! Our best day yet for Junior photoball!
> 
> ...


Looks like you are excited and very happy with your new profession. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> I have the same crappy lens..... :angel:
> 
> Next time try using shutter priority and bring it down to "just" stop the motion. This will decrease your aperature size and those pics will get more sharp as a result. That lens doesn't get very sharp until f/10 or above, but the closer you can get to that, the better. Most of thoose shots were around f/5, and the shutter speed is way up at 1/1000 or so. If you do use shutter priority, you are going to have to change to AF-C, as iirc, the default is AF-S for that mode. And watch the comp...lots of missing feet!


Thanks for the advise on the lens limitation. Shots including the whole body don't tell the story.


----------

